# Manic



## haveaheadache (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been married to my husband for 14 years, we have had lots of ups and very low downs. He has always been very sensative, always gotten along with the women better than guys and can be the life of the party. However some days he is UP UP UP then the next down in the dumpsters. recently he had an emotional affair with a woman and we are working on things he knows our family is much more important. He has not seen or talked with her for 3 weeks (that I know of & he is pretty honest doesn't want to be a liar) He does miss her friendship, and gets depressed. 
I want to help him but not sure how, he has had these up and downs our entire marriage not a recent thing-from the affair. He says he needs to work on it himself, but I don't want him to pull away, he also just lost his job due to budget cuts. We have had one hell of a month! 
I am wondering if he does need to be seen by a doc, but he will not take any type of drugs. He also has a lot of emotional scars from his mother dying at a young age. 

How can I help him?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A mood disorder is a mood disorder. Not all of them are chronic. All of them are medical, if in fact they are truly mood disorders. One recommendation would be to at least see a psychiatrist, get evaluated and take it from there. If the best opinion you can find is it's a medical condition you can decide whether you and he want to get that treated. If it's a medical condition then there's no real other alternative. If in the opinion of the MD it's not a medical condition then he or she could recommend any number of non-medical therapies e.g. not using drugs.


----------

